# breeding box



## thenuggetuk (Aug 30, 2009)

hey guys

My fry are now 2weeks old today and i just wondered if i could seperate them into breeding boxes or would this effect their growth?

thanks x


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I'm a little confused. What are "breeding boxes"? I've never heard of these.


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

me either sorry =(


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

He means a breeders net. They are used mainly for livebearers to seperate the mother from the fry during birth i use them all the time for my guppies. I'm no expert but i would sugggest that if they are with the dad yes but only if you dont have at least a 1 gallon bowl instead. ( should have a heater!!!) correct if im wrong pplz


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

yes


----------



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

last time i used a breeders net the other fish in the tank sucked so hard on that very fin mesh and tore my fry to death. they will get to them if you have other fish in there with the net. i would just leave them were they are at or put them in a fish bowl with a heater as suggested earlier.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

i agree


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Maybe he means a breeding trap. They are made entirely out of hard plastic.


----------



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

*the hard plastic*



iheartmyfishies said:


> Maybe he means a breeding trap. They are made entirely out of hard plastic.


*Ive had the same problem with them, they have very small holes in the bottom and have found my fish face down trapped in those holes. I would just leave them or do what I did. I put mine in a large clear bowl like you buy your fish in and float them on the surface. My ten gallon is getting cleared tommorrow of all the fish cause I can combine some so it will be empty, Im putting mine in there, I have four clutches right now and they will all be put in this one tank with heater, air stone, java moss, and pond snails that have so many eggs on the sides my fry just pig out on them. *


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

lol cindylou


----------

